# Does anyone sell Air Compressor for Sandblasting?



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

As title, i want to buy an air compressor for my sandblasting job. My job is small job, so i don't need a big air compressor. I'm living in Chino, CA. It's great if there is anyone near me sell it.
Thank you guys.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

kinda a loaded question.
most sand blasters need BIG cfm to run.
so the question is what is your requirement? 
we need to know the cfm at the psi rating for the sand blaster .


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> kinda a loaded question.
> most sand blasters need BIG cfm to run.
> so the question is what is your requirement?
> we need to know the cfm at the psi rating for the sand blaster .


Thank you. I absolutely don't know much about air compressor requirement but i think it's over 3hp and above 6 scfm at 90psi is enough. Am i right?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would not use sand.
soda blasting works better on thin items.
or get a lazer unit.
small parts you can use a vib tumbler like they make for cleaning gun parts and reloading.
corn cob and walnut shell both work well.
i use the walnut shell for brass.
add a bit of ultra fine red abrasive.
it cleans like new.

so how large are the items you want to clean?

did you see they now make a water system for your power washer to do this?
kinda cool idea to be able to get something you can use for something else.


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so are we taking less than one foot long?


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so are we taking less than one foot long?


Yes that's it. Less than 20 inches


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here take a look at northern tool*
*they ship every where.
and the have small blast cabinets and cleaning media as well.
for a good sized air compressor rated for lots of volume you are in the 4000.00 to 5000.00 range for a good unit.

i would check on value on the toys..
most are worth more if you do not restore them.
kinda weird but true!
lol after the movie "cars" rust is an in thing on toys now!*


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you. But i want to buy used air compressor because i don't have much money for a new one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is your price range?
try your local paper, or a rental company.
but think on this you could be buying someone else's problem.
rare for someone to get rid of an good working air compressor.

there are a couple of vane style dewalt compressors that have ok pressure and higher cfm.
they are in the 300-700 range.
and are 120 vac mobile units.

did you look at northern tool yet?


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

Of course i did. At least $900. I don't have much money for that. Below $200 i can afford. I know the problem if buy an used item and everyone also know that. Do you have one for sale?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

too far away.
i am in Iowa

try the pawn shops, thrift stores etc


----------

